# HS720C vs HS720CS vs HS720CC



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi everyone -

It's been brutal in Calgary these past few weeks, and we're just now getting into our heaviest snowfall month. Both my single stage HS520 and my HSS724ATCD have been worked out well. I had a loaned out HS720C, which got returned to a friend a week ago. I really liked it, and am looking at buying one when they go on sale (just missed the last promotion).

Anyways, I never got to use it too too much in really cold weather, and am wondering if there are issues with the chute controls sticking over the long term??? My smaller HS520 has the old fashioned handle that sometimes is a problem against walls or cars, but no so much so that I can't work around it. 

I don't care about electric start, so that eliminates the HS720CS. So I am down to the HS720C with the newer chute controls and the GC190 vs the commercial HS720CC with GS190 engine. I'm leaning towards the HS720CC as I do up to 26 properties as a snow angel in my community. Interestingly enough, the commercial version is about 5 lbs. _lighter_ than the consumer version with the newer chute handles (bonus for me as I am getting old).

Any thoughts guys???


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I love my hs720. It was really good stock... but a #82 .0323” jet, and rpm bump to 3600 really woke her up. 

Regarding the chute controls, they have gotten looser over time. Controls were stiff at first, greasing the chute base where it mounts to the rest of the machine and the sealing rubber around the base of the chute did wonders. The easiest first thing to do is the sealing rubber ring around the base. 

I find the deflector controls to be too tight, I plan to move the cables mounting hole out further to apply more leverage to the deflector. 

A credit to you CalgaryPT, I stole your light idea, and it was real helpful last night.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Baaa haaahaaa.....I love the video! What is it about snow throwing that's so darn fun???

Thanks for the intell. Glad the LED works for you too. Man, I wish I had done this earlier. Others on the forum said that cars don't see you and I didn't listen--but after two close calls, I added the light.

When I buy a 720, this will be the first mod. After seeing your vid, the JET will be the second 

(Now, if only my back order for my HSS724ACTD jet would arrive--I could have used it this week.)

Thanks for the vid. I'm still learning to use my phone camera.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

CalgaryPT and drmerdp, 

What light are you guys adding to ur blowers ?

Thanks


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like @drmerdp and I did something similar. My post is http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/130714-pic-led-light-added-hs520.html

Mine was a simple Princess Auto LED ( https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/4-x-2-in-rectangle-led-flood-light/A-p8695751e ) up here in Canada, but almost anything will work.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I used a cheapo 18w led pod light from amazon.

I just posted some pics of the setup in this thread from a little while back. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-hs720-first-things-first-chute-controls.html


----------



## jdixon1974 (2 mo ago)

Hello from Calgary.

Any updates on thoughts on the 720C vs the "CC"?

I have a double car driveway and have narrowed down my search between the "C" with the chute lever on the handle vs the "CC" with the handle on the chute itself. I just want the one that is going to have the least issues and last the longest as I don't mind bending over to turn the chute. The price between the two is $100 which I'm ok with.

Is it better to have the lever on the handle or get the pro model CC?

Thanks
James


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jdixon1974 said:


> Any updates on thoughts on the 720C vs the "CC"?


I'm a fan of the "CS" (that's all my local dealer has), but the "C" would be fine as well... The "CC" gives you a steel cylinder liner, but you give up the remote chute controls.


----------

